# Sooo... favorite song??



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 15, 2011)

Post your current favorite song! Mine is 'Let the Guilt Go' by KoRn. It's awsome! =3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/37-The-Tube

My favorite song is this


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol. It says the video is blocked in my country.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 15, 2011)

[yt]rT5zCHn0tsg[/yt]


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 15, 2011)

Erm, don't wanna be mean, but this is in the wrong section here bud.  Just a bit of advice to the Mods don't get pissed off at you, this belongs in The Tube.  Thats where all entertainment related chatter goes :3


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah ok. Didn't see that. I think the Mods might move it when they see it. Wateva. =3 My bad.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, In my book there's not such thing as "favorites" because everything is different, but I do enjoy this one:

[video=youtube;a3jtD0rBVCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3jtD0rBVCM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

Cant pick a "favorite" song because I like numerous ones at different points, but atm anything by Deadmau5 is good in my book


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqVqlq6qMts


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2011)

As said, this belongs in the Tube.  Has it been reported yet, or are people just waiting for a Mod to find it?

Second:  [yt]snwvpJ7DxyY[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 15, 2011)

[YT]Zi8vJ_lMxQI[/YT]


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr. Jones - Counting Crows

I don't feel like I need to link a vid, because I feel like most people should know this song XP Guess I could be wrong, but, oh well.


----------



## QueueTea (Jan 15, 2011)

Repunzel by Drapht
[video=youtube;6DJnvFBZ7pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DJnvFBZ7pc[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

Adagio in D minor...fuck kick-ass, this shit is from sunshine >:C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXVzg2PiZw


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't have just ONE, though I am pretty addicted to Firework by Katy Perry. It's just fun to dance to.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2011)

[yt]ZSbRxFm7PZs[/yt]

Favorite in general,
not just currently.


----------



## Browder (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not omniscient. If something is in the wrong section please use the report button so I can move it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

Even a "top twentey songs" list would be too specific for me.


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Even a "top twentey songs" list would be too specific for me.


 
...a top 20 songs thread would mean I'd have to find more music... :C

[yea, I'm that picky]


----------



## furvien (Jan 16, 2011)

I love this song atm :3 "Eos" by Celldweller


[video=youtube;nRAZho_a-2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRAZho_a-2Y&feature=autoplay&list=QL&index=1&playnext=4[/video]


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 16, 2011)

My favorite all time song:
Movits with Fel del av garden
[video=youtube;LnaeImQ0TSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaeImQ0TSg[/video]

my favorite song of the moment:
Mark ronson with Lose it in the end
[video=youtube;kgOcV0O7k48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgOcV0O7k48[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;8HzlOASkiLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HzlOASkiLA[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 16, 2011)

This is the only kind of music that I can listen to that does not make me angry or sad.

[video=youtube;Fmx9EWVIrzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmx9EWVIrzc[/video]

I would wreck every last one of Pipo Angel. I am so not kidding. I would destroy them. I do not care if I am nearly twice their age. :3c


----------



## Delta (Jan 16, 2011)

[yt]QqvRHt34RIk[/yt]

He will forever be one of my heroes, the coolest person I ever met, and this will forever be one my top favorite songs.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 16, 2011)

Digging Merzbow & Boris' split release "Sun Baked Snow Cave"
I would provide a vid link but, the song (album) is over an hour long.


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

[yt]695OjkGWk-M[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2011)

Of all time?  Tough choice...

Likely candidates:

Queen feat. David Bowie - Under Pressure
Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
Black Sabbath - War Pigs (current ringtone)
Frank Zappa feat. Captain Beefheart - Muffin Man
The Kinks - Lola
Styx - Come Sail Away

Deep Purple - Highway Star has been growing on me a lot lately but I don't see it displacing any of the above any time soon.  It's just great driving music.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2011)

Moonsorrow - JÃ¤Ã¤stÃ¤ Syntynyt / Varjojen Virta


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm pretty much addicted to this song right now.

Fields of Gold - Sting
[video=youtube;sUv7pZxwST0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUv7pZxwST0[/video]

It's one of those bittersweet songs for me, it depressed the shit outta me, but I can't stop listening to it.  The song reminds me of my childhood, when I was about 7-8ish, in my country home back in Scotland.  Playing football, or whatever with my dad in the garden whilst my mom sat out on the porch doing a cross stitch, and watching us.


----------



## Querk (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know why I never got around to it, but I listened to L.A. Woman for the first time this week and Crawling King Snake is now right up there with my favorites. It's like number three and the other two are No Quarter by Led Zeppelin and Hey by Pixies.


----------



## Trance (Jan 16, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Fields of Gold - Sting


Damn, I've always loved that song.

My favorite at the moment though, is "Island", by Pendulum.

[yt]EiYzH5hyADg[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a hard one, but I would probably go with the band that I practically stalk :3

[video=youtube;GJP2FR-hPY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJP2FR-hPY8[/video]

The Static Age

I love just about everything about this song. Yea its new green day, and I usually dont dig new green day too much, but this song is just amazing <3

I love just about everything about this song, the lyrics, the meanings behind the lyrics, the beat, the whole fucking billie joe-ness of it :3


----------



## bradcruz (Jan 19, 2011)

My favourite Song are below:

My Heart will go on - Titanic.
Star Girl - McFly.
I gotta Feeling - Black eyed Pears.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 19, 2011)

This[video=youtube;EdiUer7Dozs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdiUer7Dozs[/video]


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 19, 2011)

I have changed my favorite. It is now Front Load by Freezepop. The video is AMAZING but I'm too lazy to link it, so you're gonna have to find it by yourself. =3


----------



## Hir (Jan 19, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> This


 
oh to be young and stupid~


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 20, 2011)

How am I stupid? because I said "this" with a link to the video.
It's no fun typing on a Archos 70


----------



## Love! (Jan 20, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> How am I stupid? because I said "this" with a link to the video.
> It's no fun typing on a Archos 70


 ignore him
he listens to even worse music


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Alright... I thought long and hard lul about this... and I'm gonna have to say Megatronic by Powerman 5000. This is my fetish.

[video=youtube;Mzg6B64-akg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzg6B64-akg[/video]


----------



## Goshujinsama (Jan 21, 2011)

Tough call for all time fave. i'd say it's a 3 way tie.

Dark Lotus "wither"
Maximum the Hormone "Koi no Mega Lover"
Tech N9ne "Freaky"

*
*


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> How am I stupid? because I said "this" with a link to the video.
> It's no fun typing on a Archos 70


you'll learn :]


Love! said:


> ignore him
> he listens to even worse music


heh sure :]


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 21, 2011)

Badass. =3 Linkin park's amazing anyways so It doesn't really matter what it says before the song, just as long as it plays the song. Again, and again, AND AGAIN!!! X3


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

why am I here


----------



## Altamont (Jan 21, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> why am I here


 
Good question.

I have way too many favorite everythings, but there's one song that always comes back to me:

[yt]iHgU73yUtok[/yt]


----------



## Love! (Jan 21, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> why am I here


 because your massive inferiority complex requires you to listen to awful music nobody else can stand just so you can claim you're superior to everyone who doesn't like obscure metal
it's just common sense


----------



## Hir (Jan 21, 2011)

Love! said:


> because your massive inferiority complex requires you to listen to awful music nobody else can stand just so you can claim you're superior to everyone who doesn't like obscure metal
> it's just common sense


 
pfft :3


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Kill the King by Rainbow


----------



## FallenGlory (Jan 21, 2011)

Anything by Hollywood Undead, Mindless Self Indulgence, or Zebrahead. but, my fave song of the moment would have to be "I'M ON CRACK!" by the Left Rights, which is half of MSI D


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 21, 2011)

Pale Young Gentlemen - Clap Your Hands
The Dresden Dolls - Girl Anachronism
Garbage - Androgyny 
Kaizers Orchestra - Oompa Till You Die (too lazy to type it in the proper language).


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;e8X3ACToii0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8X3ACToii0&ob=av3nl[/video]
currently my favourite song


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 22, 2011)

Katie Parry- TGIF


Though I have allot more that I love


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

Max_Amasoka said:


> Badass. =3 Linkin park's amazing anyways so It doesn't really matter what it says before the song, just as long as it plays the song. Again, and again, AND AGAIN!!! X3


 
Fancy trollan there, bro.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 25, 2011)

Linkin Park is decent, all their songs sound the same though.

Wanted to add this live performance of Shift by Grizzly Bear in a bathroom in Paris. Just amazing:
[yt]4ltvjOj9m-c[/yt]

(Note the beer-holding lead singer.)

Also, a few more:
Cake - Frank Sinatra
She Wants Revenge - Sister
Cake - Never There
The Hoosiers - Run Rabbit Run


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 25, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Fancy trollan there, bro.


 
Haha, yep. =3


----------



## jla (Jan 25, 2011)

Jon & Vangelis - Horizon is my favourite song of all time:
YouTube 
YouTube part 2
Spotify


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 25, 2011)

The songs that come to mind right now would be...

Sodom - Nuclear Winter
No Feelings (No Ideas) (NSFW, and a fucking awesome Darkthrone parody)
Nuclear Assault - Hang the Pope
Manowar - Spirit Horse of the Cherokee (you have every right to laugh at me for this)


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;HZj-jToPRpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZj-jToPRpY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## WingDog (Jan 25, 2011)

Anything by "Skillet" personally though it's their song "Hero" or "Monster"


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 25, 2011)

As of now, I would have to say Beck's Paper Tiger.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 25, 2011)

Banana Pancakes by Jack Johnson. I wish I had my guitar right now : /


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jan 25, 2011)

I have three, both done by Jackal Queenston:

Incubus
SoulCrusher
Heartsifter


----------



## Remy (Jan 25, 2011)

Currently it is "Apple & Cinnamon" by Utada.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 25, 2011)

Umbral Ultimatum by the Homestuck music team:
[yt]wGQlI0XfEaY[/yt]


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 25, 2011)

i think itd be Marianas Trench, by August Burns Red


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 26, 2011)

I would have to say "A Plateful of Our Dead" by Protest the Hero.


----------



## williambrownpaws (Jan 27, 2011)

I would have to say my favorite song is "When the levee breaks" by Led Zepplin


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 27, 2011)

Bohonie26 said:


> I would have to say "A Plateful of Our Dead" by Protest the Hero.


 
I haven't heard that band in a long time. =3
My new favorite now is I Don't Care by Apocalyptica & Adam Gontier from Three Days Grace. XD It's amazing!
[video=youtube;qxDcWvZCSRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg[/video]


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Jan 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;zguCFjHyVeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zguCFjHyVeM[/video]


----------



## Hir (Jan 27, 2011)

Max_Amasoka said:


> I haven't heard that band in a long time. =3
> My new favorite now is I Don't Care by Apocalyptica & Adam Gontier from Three Days Grace. XD It's amazing!
> [video=youtube;qxDcWvZCSRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg[/video]


 
at least the band were nice enough to tell their audience that they really didn't care :V


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 27, 2011)

Max_Amasoka said:


> I haven't heard that band in a long time. =3
> My new favorite now is I Don't Care by Apocalyptica & Adam Gontier from Three Days Grace. XD It's amazing!
> [video=youtube;qxDcWvZCSRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDcWvZCSRg[/video]


 I love Apocalyptica xD  Rage of Poseidon is one of my favorites.


----------



## Milo (Jan 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;5U2zFQxbVa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U2zFQxbVa0[/video]

not the first song. the second one at the end (mea bloanasir) 5:00 in


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 28, 2011)

DarkNoctus: lol. =3
Bohonie26: Yeah that's a good song. My favorite album by them is When Worlds Collide though. They made some pretty awesome remakes on there. =3


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 28, 2011)

:3

[video=youtube;qSniDyjbzrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSniDyjbzrk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol....cool song. Made me want to headbang in class and yell 'MOSH!!!'. =3

Mmk, new favorite: Question! by System of a Down

[video=youtube;ENBv2i88g6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENBv2i88g6Y[/video]

I have a new favorite song almost every day, so yeah. I like this one a lot because it has some good verses and the video is pretty awesome. =3


----------



## basilic (Jan 31, 2011)

<3 <3
[video=youtube;lCf7CyAJais]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCf7CyAJais[/video]


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Second:  Blind Guardian Vid



Good choice.



8-bit said:


> Mozart



Great choice mate.



ghilliefox said:


> Furries in a Blender



No comment.

OP: Your taste in music fucking sucks, I'm afraid. Listen to something outside of what the mainstream labels are shoveling down your gullet for once.

Here's mine:

[YT]Hs4t_r8ZO2o[/YT]


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2011)

^o solitude rules, great piece of funeral doom


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2011)

Your last.fm page is what?


----------



## Hir (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles

EDIT: oh and don't leave me a message there as I cannot respond, I got a month ban :]


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Feb 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;YOwiZYod0jo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOwiZYod0jo[/video]


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Feb 7, 2011)

Glaice said:


> OP: Your taste in music fucking sucks, I'm afraid. Listen to something outside of what the mainstream labels are shoveling down your gullet for once.


 
Don't knock people for their tastes. I know MILLIONS of people who would tell you the same thing.

Here's my new favorite:

[video=youtube;rxujAPhxlo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxujAPhxlo0[/video]

I know it's vevo, and believe me, I hate it too, but it's the best quality I could find.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite song is constantly changing. Right now though it'd probably by this:

[yt]1YpW25dhzgE[/yt]


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 2, 2011)

Max_Amasoka said:


> Don't knock people for their tastes. I know MILLIONS of people who would tell you the same thing.
> 
> I know it's vevo, and believe me, I hate it too, but it's the best quality I could find.


 
That doesn't mean you can't listen to the advice. Although at least now it's something decent the labels are shoving down our throats. (Yeah, I like Disturbed. So what.)

Picking one is impossible, right now I'm stuck between Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell, Moonsorrow - Hvergelmir (2008), and ÐÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð´ - Ð¢Ð°Ð¼, Ð“Ð´Ðµ ÐÐ¾Ñ‡ÑŒ...


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Mar 2, 2011)

Current favorite:
[video=youtube;qxPv8oU5vUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxPv8oU5vUw[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Cannot stop listening to Speeding Cars by Imogen Heap, argghh


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 3, 2011)

For classical music: Pathetique Sonata (all three movements) by Beethoven
For modern music: A Farewell to Kings and YYZ by Rush


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 3, 2011)

I guess:

[yt]SGh1fyjeO5Q[/yt]

[yt]ASzIvMddyxA[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Mar 3, 2011)

definitely this

[video=youtube;IdPnNnzTnxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdPnNnzTnxs[/video]

not the whole song. just my favorite part


----------



## Max_Amasoka (Mar 9, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> That doesn't mean you can't listen to the advice. Although at least now it's something decent the labels are shoving down our throats. (Yeah, I like Disturbed. So what.)]


 
I love Disturbed! I just hate vevo. But I do like some mainstream. And metal isn't mainstream, btw. I'm a goth, so I'm about as un-mainstream as it gets. I just like to party too. So sue me cuz I don't like classical. And that wasn't advice, that was an opinion.

New favorite!!

www.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=B2zcuLkRPew


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 9, 2011)

What It's Gonna Be - Gucci Mane


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im a Pathologist from Haemorrhage's The Kill Sessions.


----------



## aefields (Mar 15, 2011)

There are so many.
One favorite is Rush's Red Barchetta


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 15, 2011)

I like these right now:

[yt]3Og4fCRNuaA[/yt]

[yt]DAr4anezAJA[/yt]


----------

